# Fur Butter



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

I've seen this product discussed here several times, and I happened to run across it at the local specialty store over the weekend. This is my fave product so far BY FAR. Henry's coat was dry and frizzy at time and this has returned his coat to the way it used to be. He is now silky smooth and looking beautiful! Westin's coat was already silky smooth and soft, but I used it on him as well. I did not think I'd see a difference, but there was even a huge improvement in his coat. This product is awesome!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I've heard great stuff, too. Glad you like it!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OK... I'll bite. What is "futbutter"? I've looked all over the web, and can't find a reference that makes any sense toward grooming a Malti. :brownbag:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 25 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843578


> OK... I'll bite. What is "futbutter"? I've looked all over the web, and can't find a reference that makes any sense toward grooming a Malti. :brownbag:[/B]


I think it was a typo, should be furbutter


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 25 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843581


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 25 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843578





> OK... I'll bite. What is "futbutter"? I've looked all over the web, and can't find a reference that makes any sense toward grooming a Malti. :brownbag:[/B]


I think it was a typo, should be furbutter
[/B][/QUOTE]

I assume it is Fur Butter .. I'll edit the title so it'll come up in searches in the future.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 25 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843596


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 25 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843581





> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 25 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843578





> OK... I'll bite. What is "futbutter"? I've looked all over the web, and can't find a reference that makes any sense toward grooming a Malti. :brownbag:[/B]


I think it was a typo, should be furbutter
[/B][/QUOTE]

I assume it is Fur Butter .. I'll edit the title so it'll come up in searches in the future.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aha! NOW it makes sense! Thanks for the intervention, folks! B)


----------



## daifan1r (Nov 6, 2009)

The 60th anniversary of the founding of the changes in 60 years, can be described as one stroke! 60 years of personal experience has taught me to touch the pulse of social progress, 60 years of reform and opening up every one to benefit people's lives. 
In December 1978, the party's victory in the Third Plenum was held open the new historical period of reform and opening up, this is our party since the founding of far-reaching significance in the history of a great turning point. 
World of Warcraft power leveling,
The national economy in three decades, rapid development of our living and working conditions are also the three decades is undergoing tremendous change, basic necessities and living environment, working conditions, which are the same as earth-shaking. 
Listen to his mother, said the planned economy era during the credentials supplied by a year at most be able to purchase the two new clothes, or general plain cloth. "New Year wearing new clothes," the anticipation is that period of their peers who have had the desire it, in the absence of the New Year if we can put on new clothes, so that when the neighbors envious of the kind of satisfaction and pride so that today's young people can not be understanding, not to say that the little angels who each have at least several sets of styles and textures are very good and the clothing of the four seasons. replica rolex,

Food supply is her mother memorable tickets buy meat is natural, but definitely not pick the election fat thin in envy, not to speak rafts crowded open-air long queues, and to worry about their turn will come, when there are No goods can be bought. Because the queues to purchase food which caused people to noise and might even be pulling it to the kids terrified mother, a teenager fear most is to allow parents to cry forward to going to line up to accept this task, often fooling with that "would rather not eat meat is also do not line up. " The sixties and seventies material poverty-stricken and a brown sugar or fermented tofu, and even added a point of red pepper powder salt was once a snack to share, but at the time relative to that do not relish eating worse than now-date listing of foods children eat when excited the degree of numbness after being pepper is also no less than the invigorating hot-pot is now after the Earned dripping. 
replica rolex,
Thirty years ago, many families have only one of the houses, almost the same layout is to use a bed or a large closet on the houses in the middle, up the curtain the house was divided into two, front living room and dining room, Mom said that they play only in bed, when seated, conditions can be better prepared for the 12 small Mazari or small wooden bench; children and more families have to design into the lower berth, while the back is a bed in another bedroom and storage room in a unified . At present, conditions are good, most people lived on the flat points Sanshiyiting, have their own independent kingdom, excitement, self-evident. 
Not to mention how the current conditions of office automation, advanced a single one did not know that drinking water for how many kinds of water heaters, while in the late 50s last century, water can only be served in the morning, the boiler room to lay in order to ensure full day needs. Now, sitting next to do the work, asking for is a plus pure water drinking fountains, hot and cold since the pour, good uncomfortable. replica rolex,

There are communication tools changes, eighties was hand-cranked telephone, each time when you need to contact your headache, not to mention first post office connected to the operator, and then transferred to a place or a particular unit, if the the other is the signal is not very good, very marked with several phone calls a day and sometimes even have to be connected. The nineties, the pioneer of reform and opening up, waist across the BB machines, the paging call signal at any time, often issuing calls, but also deliberately pretending to hear, let it ring for several more ......, holders of more than The share of pride, self-evident. By the millennium year, cellular phones became a status symbol, the holder should not only out of proportion with their height voice shouting,replica rolex, must also mixed with the local language at the same time, it felt significant in front of Santa. Into the twenty-first century, the hands of every individual has more than one mobile phone, wherever close proximity with each other, work efficiency and economic benefits of double harvest. 
Sixty of these changes between the lot so that I lament that, while he had only tens of thousands of people experiencing life in a small microcosm. China's three decades of reform and opening up the Western capitalist countries has completed several hundred years of history, the great achievements not come easily. We live in such a beautiful golden age of happiness and stability and harmony of such a situation also requires us to treasure the and maintenance, through our efforts and struggle of the motherland will become increasingly strong, the people's lives will be getting better and better
wedding dress,
The 60th anniversary of the founding of the changes in 60 years


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Who keeps posting these lengthy non-relevant posts?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

W have a bot infestation....annoying, yes. :mellow:


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Where do you get the fur butter. I am going to try this on my Naley?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Nov 11 2009, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849867


> Where do you get the fur butter. I am going to try this on my Naley?[/B]


Here's a link:
http://www.groomers.com/Search.aspx?query=fur+butter


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Link works but it does not return any products under fur butter.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 10 2010, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884170


> Link works but it does not return any products under fur butter.[/B]


I just ordered fur butter a few weeks ago. Here's a website for it if you are interested!  

http://www.botanicaldog.com/proddetail.php?prod=Furbutter (shipping was cheaper on this site for me)

or

http://www.happytailsspa.com/Fur-Butter?sc...amp;category=16


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I ordered Fur Butter last year and used it once in a while as a deep conditioner for Raine who has cottony hair. Some members suggest leaving the conditioner on for about 5 minutes (and wrap your furbaby in warm towel) then rinse out. I haven't tried leaving it on for that long but if your furbaby has really dry hair, I think it'd help a lot. Once in a while Happy Tail has a discount code available, you may have to Google for it online.h


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I ordered Fur Butter last year and used it once in a while as a deep conditioner for Raine who has cottony hair. Some members suggested leaving the conditioner on for about 5 minutes (and wrap your furbaby in warm towel) then rinse out. I haven't tried leaving it on for that long but if your furbaby has really dry hair, I think it'd help a lot. Once in a while Happy Tail has a discount code available, you may have to Google for it online.h


----------

